

Looking for Beta Clients - rajeshamara

Hi,
I developed an enterprise visual datamining software. Currently I am looking for beta clients. I can support 1 or 2 beta clients right now. If you are interested please let me know. You can send me an email at info@illiondata.com
======
chaosprophet
I suggest you provide a screencast or something first in order to generate
interest in your product.

